# feutre permanent



## Anija (20 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Ma fille vient de faire des taches sur mon powerbook tout neuf avec un marqueur indélébile. Quelqu'un saurait il avec quel produit je peux essayer de les nettoyer sans abimer l'alu ? (je n'ose pas essayer l'acétone ou le triclo) Merci d'avance.


----------



## GrandGibus (21 Septembre 2004)

Tu peux quand même essayer sur un petit coin dessous à l'acétone et voir comment ça réagit.

Je vois pas comment et pourquoi l'alu déteindrait :hein: ?


----------



## woulf (21 Septembre 2004)

chiffon doux, salive et huile de coude n'ont rien donné ? autant commencer par ça éventuellement.


----------



## Amophis (21 Septembre 2004)

Je ne suis pas sur qu'un alcool agréssif abime ton alu, à moins qu'il n'y ait une anodisation   

Mais comme le conseille GrandGibus, essai sur un coin qui ne se vois pas.

En tout cas, les touches sont peintes et pas colorées dans la masse.


----------



## doojay (21 Septembre 2004)

as tu essayé du savon liquide pur en premier lieux avec un coton que tu essuies par la suite avec un coton humide "c'est la surface que tu as traité que tu essuies et pas le premier coton   )
ou sinon du produit a démaquiller waterproof.


----------



## vincmyl (21 Septembre 2004)

Tu peux meme pas faire jouer la garantie en plus


----------



## Onra (22 Septembre 2004)

Anija a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ma fille vient de faire des taches sur mon powerbook tout neuf avec un marqueur indélébile. Quelqu'un saurait il avec quel produit je peux essayer de les nettoyer sans abimer l'alu ? (je n'ose pas essayer l'acétone ou le triclo) Merci d'avance.



Tu peux toujours aller poser la question dans un magasin de bricolage. Bien penser à dire que ton PowerBook est en  aluminium anodisé...


----------



## benao (22 Septembre 2004)

Anija a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ma fille vient de faire des taches sur mon powerbook tout neuf avec un marqueur indélébile. Quelqu'un saurait il avec quel produit je peux essayer de les nettoyer sans abimer l'alu ? (je n'ose pas essayer l'acétone ou le triclo) Merci d'avance.



pour le feutre permanent, je ne connais qu'un moyen, l'alcool a 90° ou 70°, maintenant faut voir si c'est "compatible" avec l'alu.


----------

